# coolest lizards in australia



## tyson001 (Feb 14, 2011)

what do you think are the coolest lizards able to be kept in Australia in these the categories.

1.gecko

2.skink

3.dragon

4.monitor

mine are 

1. Centralian knob-tailed gecko

2. blotched blue toungue

3.frillneck

4.Mertens water monitor


----------



## Redtailed (Feb 14, 2011)

1.Bynoes Gecko

2.Shingleback Lizard

3.Gippsland Water Dragon

4.Storrs Monitor


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 14, 2011)

1 Land Mullets

2 Frillies

3 Gilleni monitor

4 Shinglebacks


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 14, 2011)

1. Centralian Knob-tailed Geckos

2. Pink Tongued Skinks

3. Boyds Forest Dragons

4. Lace Monitors


----------



## Snake_Keeper (Feb 15, 2011)

1. Helmet Gecko 

2. Cunninghams Skink

3. Angle Head Dragon

4. Lace Monitor


----------



## James..94 (Feb 15, 2011)

1. Smooth Knob Tailed Gecko
2. 
3. Bearded Dragon
4. Short Tailed Pygmy Monitor or Lace Monitor


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

1. Thick tailed gecko or Central Knobtailed Gecko

2. Western Blue Tonuge

3. Red Barred Dragon or Pastel Beardie

4. Lace Monitor or Ackie.


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2011)

tyson001 said:


> what do you think are the coolest lizards able to be kept in Australia in these the categories.
> 
> Very tough question but this is what i decided on
> 
> ...


 
.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

In common names hornet?


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2011)

1. Smooth knob tail
2. Robust skink, eastern stripped skink
3. Cane grass dragon, Blue lined dragon
4. Long tailed rock monitor or short tailed pygmy monitor


----------



## PeteDarwin (Feb 15, 2011)

they're all awesome hehe

1. Nephrurus amyae - Rough Knob-Tailed Geckos

2. Egernia magor - Land Mullet

3. Physignathus lesueurii lesueurii - Eastern Water Dragon (Gippsland Water Dragons are still cool but not as vibrantly coloured, same species though i guess haha).

4. Varanus varius - Lace Monitors (my study species, beautiful guys!)


----------



## lgotje (Feb 15, 2011)

i wish i could keep thorny devils there such amazing creatures


----------



## jinin (Feb 15, 2011)

1. Marbled Velvet Gecko

2. Pygmy Blue Tongue

3. Superb Dragon

4. Perentie


----------



## PeteDarwin (Feb 15, 2011)

lgotje said:


> i wish i could keep thorny devils there such amazing creatures


 
mmm true that, looked them up recently and they're not on the list! grrr


----------



## lgotje (Feb 15, 2011)

PeteDarwin said:


> mmm true that, looked them up recently and they're not on the list! grrr



yea i guess it would be hard to keep them considering they live off ants so it would be hard trying to keep an ant hill in a tank so small lol love those devils tho its crazy how they absorb water thru there scales and it trickles to there mouth


----------



## PeteDarwin (Feb 15, 2011)

haha yeah evolution for the win, how sick would it be to be able to drink from a puddle just by stepping in it lol LOOK GUYS NO HANDS!


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Feb 15, 2011)

1 Strophurus taenicauda - golden tail gecko.
2 Tiliqua multifasciata - centralian blue tongue.
3 Hypsilurus boydii - boyds forest dragon.
4 Varanus acanthurus - ridge tailed monitor.


----------



## snakeman478 (Feb 15, 2011)

1. banded knob tailed
2. king skink
3. boyds forest dragon
4. perentie


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 15, 2011)

tyson001 said:


> what do you think are the coolest lizards able to be kept in Australia in these the categories.
> 
> 1.gecko *Chameleon Geckos are nice. (i get bored with geckos though)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Klaery (Feb 15, 2011)

1.gecko
levis

2.skink
shinglebacks 

3.dragon
painted dragons

4.monitor
varanus tristis tristis or scalaris. If I had plenty of space then parentie or lacie


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 16, 2011)

1. Banded cape york rough knob tail _N. asper_

2. Pygmy spiny tailed skink _E. depressa_

3. Central bearded dragon _P. vitticeps_

4. Pygmy Mulga monitor_ V. gelleni_


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 16, 2011)

1.monitor Lacie
2.draon 
3.geko
4.skink


----------



## Cabb11age (Feb 16, 2011)

1. smooth knob tailed- pattenless
2. albino blue tongues
3. my red phase bearded dragons
4. have to be short tailed pygmy monitor


----------



## OzGecko (Feb 16, 2011)

1. Nephrurus amyae
2. Liopholis (formerly Egernia) inornata
3. Ctenophorus vadnappa
4. Varanus eremius


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Feb 16, 2011)

tyson001 said:


> what do you think are the coolest lizards able to be kept in Australia in these the categories.
> 
> 1.gecko
> Amyae
> ...


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 16, 2011)

-centralian knob tailed gecko 

- cunninghams skink

-filled neck dragon

kimberly rock monitor


----------



## Rocket (Feb 16, 2011)

1. Nephrurus stellatus.
2. Gnypetoscincus queenslandiae.
3. Ctenophorus nuchalis.
4. Varanus spenceri.

and you forgot the fifth family, the Pygopods. So I'll just say...

5. Delma molleri.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Feb 17, 2011)

4 V kingorum; Vglauerti 2 Egernia depressa,,,but i hope to settle for E hosmerii soon.....sorry about the spelling


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 23, 2011)

1. velvet
2.blotched blue-toungue
3.water dragon
4.mertens


----------



## Daryl_H (Apr 23, 2011)

1 Nephrurus amyae
2 Egernia depressa
3 Ctenophorus pictus
4 Varanus varius

full Stop


----------



## sd1981 (Apr 23, 2011)

1: Lace Monitor- (I have 2)
2:Thorny Devil 
3erentie
4:Albino Blue Tongue or Hypermelanistic Blue Tongue- (I have 4 Hyper's)



PeteDarwin said:


> haha yeah evolution for the win, how sick would it be to be able to drink from a puddle just by stepping in it lol LOOK GUYS NO HANDS!


that could end badly....you'd wanna make sure you didn't tread in a puddle of urine!!!


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm just laughing at the ':' and 'P' from Perentie combining in your post to form


----------



## colubridking (Apr 23, 2011)

mine



tyson001 said:


> 1.gecko
> Pseudothecadactylus australis
> 
> 2.skink
> ...


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 23, 2011)

1. Southern leaf-tailed gecko.
2. Blue tongued skink.
3. Frilled neck dragon.
4. Lace monitor.


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 23, 2011)

1.gecko -- _Strophurus taenicauda_ Golden-tailed Gecko

2.skink -- _Tiliqua multifasciata_ Centralian Blue-tongued Lizard

3.dragon -- _Hypsilurus sp._ Forest Dragons

4.monitor -- _Varanus gouldii_ Sand Monitor


----------



## pythrulz (Apr 23, 2011)

coolest lizards are 
monitors
dragons
gekoes
perentie


----------



## K3nny (Apr 24, 2011)

1) spiney knob tails
2) tie between shinglebacks and egernia depressa
3) frillies
4) ackies


----------



## girdheinz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oedura gracilis
Nangura spinosa
Ctenophorus vadnappa
Varanus glauerti


----------



## viridis (Apr 24, 2011)

1) Strophrurus elderi
2) Egernia rugosa
3) Chelosania brunnea
4) Varanus scalaris


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 24, 2011)

Leaf tails....Bluetongues....EWD.....Lacie

easier than looking up obscure species, to show how clued up you are...


----------



## Lozza (Apr 24, 2011)

1. helmeted geckos
2. sandswimmers
3. boyds
4. mertens or mangroves


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 24, 2011)

Gecko: Any nephrurus species (impossible to choose one)
Skink: Pink tongue. Duh.
Dragon: Frillneck
Monitor: Perentie


----------



## greeny1 (Apr 24, 2011)

1. Marm
2. Cunninghams or She oak Skink
3. Angle Heads
4. Kimberley Rock Monitor

and wheres a legless lizard category?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 14, 2011)

1. N.amyae
2. E.cunninghami 
3. Beardies will do me.
4. Varanus brevicauda dfinitely. 



> and you forgot the fifth family, the Pygopods. So I'll just say...
> 
> 5. Delma molleri.


There are 4 gecko families in Asutralia. One is Pygopodidae.


----------



## Rocket (May 18, 2011)

Yes, I know but when I wrote that comment, it wasn't yet official...


----------



## hurcorh (May 21, 2011)

1. would have to be thorny devil by a mile!


----------



## dihsmaj (May 21, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> 1.gecko -- _Strophurus taenicauda_ Golden-tailed Gecko
> 
> 2.skink -- _Tiliqua multifasciata_ Centralian Blue-tongued Lizard
> 
> ...


 
Actually...

1. _Nephrurus wheeleri_ -- Rough Knob-tailed Gecko
2. _Tiliqua multifasciata_/_Egernia hosmeri_/_Tilqua rugosa_ -- Centralian Blue-tongued Lizard / Hosmer's Skink / Shingleback Lizard
3. _Hypsilurus sp._/_Amphibolorus muricatus_ -- Rainforest Dragons/Jacky Dragon
4. _Varanus prasinus_ -- Emerald Tree Monitor (apparently they are found in the Cape York Peninsula)


----------



## eipper (May 22, 2011)

Pseudethedactylus australis or Orraya occultus
Nangura or Yakkas
Kimberly Bearded Dragons or Cryptagama
doreanus or finschi


----------



## Torah (May 22, 2011)

1.Ridge-tail monitor
2. Shingleback
3.knob-tail gecko
4.white bearded dragon


----------



## cadwallader (May 22, 2011)

VARANUS... all of them


----------



## Timcgt (May 22, 2011)

1: Spencers
2: Perenti
3: Spencers
4: Spencers
5: Lacies


----------



## varanophile (May 27, 2011)

Easy
1.





2.




3.




4.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 27, 2011)

New list
1. Again, cant choose just 1 nephrurus!
2. Pink Tongue and Western Blue Tongue
3. Boyds
4. Perenties are cool but after seeing the post above I have to say an Ackie


----------



## dihsmaj (May 27, 2011)

2. Pink Tongue and Western Blue Tongue
Pink Tongue and Western Blue Tongue
Tongue and Western Blue Tongue
Western Blue Tongue
*Western Blue Tongue*

You're kidding right? Centralians are better.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 27, 2011)

Centralians just look like orange Easterns. They're cool, but I think Westerns are cooler because they have incredible orange and brown colours with amazing patterns that almost look like an aborigional painting.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 27, 2011)

I've seen tons of pictures of Westerns and I used to want one so much, then after I got my Bluey I joined a Blue-tongue forum and saw some of the pics of people that have them, they're not THAT good.


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 27, 2011)

hurcorh said:


> 1. would have to be thorny devil by a mile!



hell yeah!


----------



## Chris1 (May 27, 2011)

shinglebacks!!!

i have never been so smitten with anything in my life!!! 

holy crap varanophile, that is one awesome orange shingle!!


----------



## gillsy (May 27, 2011)

1.gecko - Chameleon Gecko

2.skink - who cares, they're all food for something else.

3.dragon - The green dragons from WA (can't remember the name.)

4.monitor - Varanus keithorni or prasinus.


----------



## SamNabz (May 27, 2011)

Gecko: Golden-Tailed Gecko (_Strophurus taenicauda_)

Skink: Nangur spiny skink (_Nangura spinosa_)

Dragon: Boyd's Forest Dragon (_Hypsilurus boydii_)

Monitor: Bell's Phase Lace Monitor (_Varanus varius_)


----------



## ianinoz (May 28, 2011)

Maybe I'm biassed or smitten by my little (absent) mate, but I reckon Lizzy 










is pretty darned charming, a real sweety and even cute (so long as you aren't a cockroach or some other bug Lizzy happens to spot).

These guys are pretty darned cool too. Uluru skinks 'world's most social lizards' - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (May 28, 2011)

1. Perenties
2. Spencers
3. Lacies
4. Boyds


----------

